

I had another shitty day yesterday so I decided to start this blog... - ytadesse
http://thefoundersblog.tumblr.com/post/14521388679/i-had-a-shitty-day-so-i-decided-to-start-this-blog

======
ytadesse
As stated in the blog:

I won’t actually continue this blog until 9 other tech-entrepreneurs agree to
become regular contributors and share their stories on this blog (I’ll give
you access). I won’t (nor will you) be making any money off this. The plan is
not to make money, it’s to share experiences and create a community. You may
score some attention for your business/launch/etc… which in itself is a huge
reward.

Here’s what I’m looking for (male, female, black, white, Hispanic, Asian, blue
green, one arm, 3 legs) to fill these roles:

1\. The founder going it alone: (Filled) - Yohannes Tadesse 2\. The founder
working in the Bay Area 3\. The founder working in Asia 4\. The founder who
wants to leave his/her day-job but hasn’t 5\. The founder who’s no longer a
founder anymore 6\. The founder who’s on his/her n’th startup 7\. The founder
who’s part of an incubator program 8\. The founder who proves it’s never too
late to be a founder 9\. The founder who’s raised over $5 million 10\. Peter
Sean Parker or Paul Graham.

I know we’re all busy so I was hoping to get a blog post approximately every 4
days from the said people. If you can do more, even better.

To “apply”, simply do this:

Send an email to thefoundersblog@gmail.com or tweet to @TheFoundersBlog to let
me know which role you’re looking to fill and why you should be the person for
that role. 1 step! That’s it! I will let you know if you’ve been selected once
all the roles are filled. I have a feeling the last one will be tough, but
it’s certainly not a joke.

